# 64a Switch For Modders



## johan (12/8/14)

I had a few enquiries via pm and thought I will post this here for all you Modders. With this graphical circuit you can use any push-to-make (normally open) switch, big or small to achieve up to 64A switching.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/8/14)

Where would I be able to purchase all these items to make one. Been toying around with the idea of making a box mod


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Where would I be able to purchase all these items to make one. Been toying around with the idea of making a box mod


 
On the graphic is a link for the Mosfet, the 2 resistors, wires and switch at any electronic shop or also at RS per link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/8/14)

Shot


----------



## andro (12/8/14)

Does this apply only to mech or as well when using a chip?


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

andro said:


> Does this apply only to mech or as well when using a chip?


 
Only for mechanicals Andro - the electronic modules have that already built in (PS. chips are normally consumed with vinegar and salt).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (12/8/14)

Ω @johan what would you charge to make something like that up for us with the soldering skills of a small bird. Without the switch battery holder and 510?


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Ω @johan what would you charge to make something like that up for us with the soldering skills of a small bird. Without the switch battery holder and 510?


 
Kimbo, I have to check prices of the Mosfet 1'st, but it's so simple to solder, I don't know how anybody can charge for that. IMO shipping it will cost more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robbie (12/8/14)

Hey there Johan is 64A necessary as it is hard to find in the Cape?


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Robbie said:


> Hey there Johan is 64A necessary as it is hard to find in the Cape?


 
No not at all, any logic level low on-resistance mosfet (n-channel) will do. The IRL3103 was chosen for its very low on-resistance for minimal voltage drop. Can even use P-channel logic level mosfet, but need to reverse polarity in the circuit.


----------



## Robbie (12/8/14)

Thanks Johan,

Just to be clear a 5oA, 60V n-channel mosfet transistor will do the trick?


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Robbie said:


> Thanks Johan,
> 
> Just to be clear a 5oA, 60V n-channel mosfet transistor will do the trick?


 
Yes more than enough, just make sure its a logic level mosfet ..... a standard mosfet needs about 15V to "fully" switch ON, whereas logic levels "fully" switch ON at 3V.


----------



## Robbie (12/8/14)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robbie (13/8/14)

Hey there Johan 

One last question, where could I pick up a bottom fed 510 connector?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## johan (13/8/14)

Hi Robbie

The only guys I know of (second item from bottom): http://www.svapamo.it/store/box_mod?page=1

PS. Remember it's now peak holiday season in Europe (August) and they might not ship till end of August.


----------



## Robbie (8/10/14)

Hey Johan

The switch I am building is 72amp how low a build would i safely be able to
use with this in mind?


----------



## Al3x (8/10/14)

Robbie said:


> Hey there Johan
> 
> One last question, where could I pick up a bottom fed 510 connector?
> 
> ...


fatdaddyvapes.com I also want to order, just waiting for this post office strike to end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Robbie said:


> Hey Johan
> 
> The switch I am building is 72amp how low a build would i safely be able to
> use with this in mind?



Here is all the calculations you'll ever need (you know your battery voltage and you know your max current):

Note:
1. Assuming you use a battery that can safely discharge 72A (haven't seen them in 18650 size), but lets say you parallel connect 3 VTC5 18650 batteries:

R = V/I
R = 4.2V/72A
R = 0.058 Ohm

If your battery is only rated at i.e 25A discharge current then:

R = V/I
R = 4.2V/25
R = 0.168 Ohm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Al3x said:


> fatdaddyvapes.com I also want to order, just waiting for this post office strike to end.





Robbie said:


> Hey there Johan
> 
> One last question, where could I pick up a bottom fed 510 connector?
> 
> ...



fatdaddyvapes.com as Al3x already mentioned or http://www.svapamo.it/store/index.php?route=common/home


----------

